# Walking my dog when she's in season



## Dougall (Jan 30, 2012)

Hiya

My 9 month old dog is on her 2nd week of her season, I have been walking her everyday keep her on a lead and try to keep to places where all dogs must be on leads, but on a few occassions we've encountered male dogs not on leads and majority of the time it's been fine, they've had a quick sniff and then moved on when the owner has called them. Unfortunatly on 2 occassions when I've mentioned to the other owner that my dog is in season they've got quite stroppy with me, saying things along the lines of well my hound is a purebred and I'll have to put him on the lead. Last time this happened my friend said oh don't worry we won't chase you for puppy maintenance, but not even that lightened the mood.

So the question is, is there a reason for these owners to get stroppy, does it affect a males behaviour after he's been in contact with pup?

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Dougall said:


> Hiya
> 
> My 9 month old dog is on her 2nd week of her season, I have been walking her everyday keep her on a lead and try to keep to places where all dogs must be on leads, but on a few occassions we've encountered male dogs not on leads and majority of the time it's been fine, they've had a quick sniff and then moved on when the owner has called them. Unfortunatly on 2 occassions when I've mentioned to the other owner that my dog is in season they've got quite stroppy with me, saying things along the lines of well my hound is a purebred and I'll have to put him on the lead. Last time this happened my friend said oh don't worry we won't chase you for puppy maintenance, but not even that lightened the mood.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't walk in season females. We just make the most of the garden and playing with toys, fetch, etc. To get them out of the house for a change of scenery, I will take them to visit family or on school runs, just to keep them occupied but walking is way too risky imo. If you encountered a male that didn't take no for an answer and insisted on getting to your female (who likely would be very much up for it during the middle part of the season) things could turn very nasty.

As for people getting stroppy, if you go to a place where all dogs should be on leads (such as a local park) then they should have nothing to get stroppy about. I personally feel it's a bit risky though in all honesty. It's only three weeks. The alternative is walk your dog really early in the morning or late at night (if you are safe to do so in your area) so as you encounter less dogs/people walking but there's still no guarantee that you won't come across a male dog who gets a little frisky


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

If I owned a bitch I would not even attempt it, your playing with fire, play ball do training for mental stimulation and leave it at that.
Keep her safe.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

i walk them all when in season


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

depends if your capable of fighting a sex crazed 40kg dog off ...not all dogs have a good re-call...especailly when they have got the smell of a bitch in season..


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Usualy me and the kids walk my dogs as its great exercise for the kids aswel as the girls but when they are in season my OH does it. They still get regular walks but he is quiet a big man and acording to him is used to fighting off sex crazed women lol (his ego is bigger than most giant breed dogs haha) so who better for the job! But personaly I wouldn't walk them on my own in season especialy with the kids


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I walk my dogs in season....but never ever in a public place as very unfair to male dogs and their owners and could be dangerous to yourself and your bitch.

My Girls get into the car and are driven to a very quiet or private spot with no other dogs


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mollymo said:


> I walk my dogs in season....but never ever in a public place as very unfair to male dogs and their owners and could be dangerous to yourself and your bitch.
> 
> My Girls get into the car and are driven to a very quiet or private spot with no other dogs


now thats what i call a sensible owner ..


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I think you need to consider that even the best of dogs when they pick up the scent of a receptive bitch may get, how shall I put it, A little silly. My boys are, I think pretty good, but I wouldn't place bets on their brains not leaving their heads and travelling South if they were to meet a bitch in full season.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I never walk my bitches out when they are in season, it's not fair on male dogs and their owners.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I have always continued to walk my in season girls. I keep away from other owners, I go in our woods, walk at different times and its very rare I come across another soul. But I'm always on red alert. I do also continue to let them off lead, if I do ever meet another owner I always recall my girl straight away then tell the other owner that I am walking an in season girl. I've never had anyone take offence but again most of the dogs in my area are neutered.

I have found most dogs do not cause any real problem, neither do they run back to us instead of going on with their owner. This may in part be because I do continue to walk my entire dog with my girls for most of the season (which I'm sure will raise some eyebrows). I also put a fluorescent bib on my in season girl just so I never miss her.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I met one on Thursday. I was asked 'are any of them boys because she's in season?'. I was stroppy yes. I had 2 entire males with me, and my own dog who is castrated but still reacts to in season dogs (he was seduced by my mother's Yorkie when young).

We had no problems, as I called the dogs to me, got them on the lead and walked on. *BUT* Some of the dogs I walk don't have such a good recall, and catching that many dogs at once isn't easy just because someone is walking in a busy dog walking country park which have lots of dogs off lead with an in season bitch and suddenly appears round a hedge 10 yards away. 

They can cause fights among dogs, dogs can get aggressive with each other, the bitch could turn on a dog, any of the males could turn on us if we try to intervene, dogs can smell these bitches from miles away, so anyone else walking in the area could lose their dog if it made a beeline for that dog.

I realise I'm painting a 'worse case scenario' when I really had no problems getting my boys away from her, but then all day Friday one of those dogs kept trying to mount a labrador I was looking after! Was that related? Well I can't ask them, but those dogs had been together a couple of weeks before and there'd been no problem.

The woman in question complained her dog was a puppy and needed to get out. First thing, if your dog is in season, it's no longer a puppy. Second, there are plenty of things you can do with your dog to get them to burn off energy and stimulate them mentally without taking them for a walk, even if it is a large breed.

If I came across an in season dog being walked off lead I'm afraid I would be more than stroppy, even if that dog has a good recall, if that dog we met had been off lead it would have been among us before we knew it was there, and good recall or not, if it had run back to its owner with a male hanging off the back of it, who would be at fault?!


----------



## sonicsweve (Aug 10, 2012)

Dougall said:


> Hiya
> 
> My 9 month old dog is on her 2nd week of her season, I have been walking her everyday keep her on a lead and try to keep to places where all dogs must be on leads, but on a few occassions we've encountered male dogs not on leads and majority of the time it's been fine, they've had a quick sniff and then moved on when the owner has called them. Unfortunatly on 2 occassions when I've mentioned to the other owner that my dog is in season they've got quite stroppy with me, saying things along the lines of well my hound is a purebred and I'll have to put him on the lead. Last time this happened my friend said oh don't worry we won't chase you for puppy maintenance, but not even that lightened the mood.
> 
> ...


Heyya x if your bitch is in season then make sure u give her lots if mental stimulation in the garden. At our park all dogs are supposed to be on leads but never are so that holds the problem. If you are willing to risk halling a dog of your girl then that is your choice but you are swimming in the deep end. Drive up to a quiet spot where you know there will be less/no dogss to be on the sFe side xxx the extra precautions could save u and your girl.ot of trouble x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> I realise I'm painting a 'worse case scenario' when I really had no problems getting my boys away from her, but then all day Friday one of those dogs kept trying to mount a labrador I was looking after! Was that related? Well I can't ask them, but those dogs had been together a couple of weeks before and there'd been no problem.


My girls occasionally mount each other when they're trying to display who is dominant. Both spayed; so I don't think its due to meeting the bitch.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi i walk my bitches when in season as its such a long time to go without a walk. i never let them off the lead and keep away from other dogs.
I must say its a bit stressfull but when you have two dogs its very hard to leave one at home, while you walk the other.:frown:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my boys recall is non existent when an in season bitch is walking in same place as us. I met a young off lead french bulldog in full season the other day. owner asks are your boys entire? said yes so she put hers on the lead , mine were already on the lead, turned round and she let her bitch off the lead when she passed me . we were walking in the most popular walk of the area!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> My girls occasionally mount each other when they're trying to display who is dominant. Both spayed; so I don't think its due to meeting the bitch.


While this can be a reason, with an entire dog that is doing it after meeting a bitch in season it is highly likely that the reason is sexual. I get fed up with bitch owners that say their in season bitch needs walking. Well, if that's the case, find somewhere where other dogs don't walk or get your bitch spayed.



> and my own dog who is castrated but still reacts to in season dogs (he was seduced by my mother's Yorkie when young).


Unfortunately, this can be a problem. Young dogs who encounter in season bitches can quickly become pests around bitches.

Fighting amongst normally friendly male dogs can also occur.

I have intact bitches, but they are only walked at the beginning and end of season and they are put in the car and taken somewhere other dogs don't walk for the sake of my own bitches and so I don't make like difficult for other dog walkers.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

gayle38 said:


> Hi i walk my bitches when in season as its such a long time to go without a walk. i never let them off the lead and keep away from other dogs.
> I must say its a bit stressfull but when you have two dogs its very hard to leave one at home, while you walk the other.:frown:


Not specifically to do with being in season, but it's a good idea to get your dogs used to going out independantly. All my dogs go out individually on occassion so they don't get stressed if it's not their 'turn'.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Personally I would only walk an in season bitch either very early in the morning or late at night and would avoid places and times that are busier. It is unfair on male dogs as no matter how well trained, the scent of the bitch can be overwhelming for them.

I was aghast recently to encounter a group walking an in season Staffy bitch through a busy park, on a hot day, at the busiest time. Worse, they then started yelling when a male dog headed over to meet the bitch!

I've also been present when someone walked an in season Golden Retriever through the park, and a Rhodesian Ridgeback entire male went thundering up to them and would NOT take 'no' for an answer.......


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Not specifically to do with being in season, but it's a good idea to get your dogs used to going out independantly. All my dogs go out individually on occassion so they don't get stressed if it's not their 'turn'.


Mine go out independently for training now that Bonnie's retired from such activities. It doesn't bother them in the slightest.


----------



## Dougall (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies, just to confirm I have always kept her on the lead on these occassions and the problems occurred when I was walking across the entrance to a big green/field where people walk their dog off lead, in order to get to the entrance of a nature reserve where all dogs must be kept on a lead due to the local bylaw and there's a fine of £1000 if caught off lead.

Good points about the aggression that the situation could cause, both amongst other dogs, and towards me and my dog.

Still doesn't really explain the stroppiness as both dogs were very docile and friendly and were easily put on their leads and led away. 

D


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dougall said:


> Still doesn't really explain the stroppiness as both dogs were very docile and friendly and were easily put on their leads and led away.
> 
> D


Here again we have the snobby stuck up species of the human, thinking only pure bred dogs are worth keeping. you will find these people at a place called crufts showing off their dogs, often looking down their noses at any dog that is a cross or a heinz 57.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's not a question of whether a dog will rape your dog or not but just being thoughtful to any poor males that pick up her scent. Poor boys just innocently having a lovely stroll then come across your dogs pee, absolutely reeking of a bitch ready for mating. That poor dog has it's walk ruined, is restless for ages afterwards and it's owners day possibly upset likewise and all because you can't keep your dog in the garden or drive somewhere isolated for just a couple of weeks. 

I'm always amazed by the selfishness if bitch owners and I myself never walked mine where other dogs may have picked up their scent pre spaying, not fair on other dogs or their owners!

ETA - on lead or not the scent will upset an entire male and cause it distress. Pity the fines aren't dished out to inconsiderate owners - seems like a case of 'Im alright Jack but bugger you!'


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's not a question of whether a dog will rape your dog or not but just being thoughtful to any poor males that pick up her scent. Poor boys just innocently having a lovely stroll then come across your dogs pee, absolutely reeking of a bitch ready for mating. That poor dog has it's walk ruined, is restless for ages afterwards and it's owners day possibly upset likewise and all because you can't keep your dog in the garden or drive somewhere isolated for just a couple of weeks. 

I'm always amazed by the selfishness if bitch owners and I myself never walked mine where other dogs may have picked up their scent pre spaying, not fair on other dogs or their owners!


----------



## Dougall (Jan 30, 2012)

Malmum said:


> It's not a question of whether a dog will rape your dog or not but just being thoughtful to any poor males that pick up her scent. Poor boys just innocently having a lovely stroll then come across your dogs pee, absolutely reeking of a bitch ready for mating. That poor dog has it's walk ruined, is restless for ages afterwards and it's owners day possibly upset likewise and all because you can't keep your dog in the garden or drive somewhere isolated for just a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm always amazed by the selfishness if bitch owners and I myself never walked mine where other dogs may have picked up their scent pre spaying, not fair on other dogs or their owners!
> 
> ETA - on lead or not the scent will upset an entire male and cause it distress. Pity the fines aren't dished out to inconsiderate owners - seems like a case of 'Im alright Jack but bugger you!'


But maybe it's not always inconsideration, I am/was genuinely unaware that it would have that much of an effect on the male, and others on this thread don't seem to be aware of that much of a problem either. When I've had male dogs in the past they've always be done so there's been no side effects of them being near a bitch in season other than a passing interest.

The owners who have been stroppy have obviously been worried that their dog will be a nightmare for the rest of the day which explains their stroppiness , which was the answer I was looking for so thanks for the info.

D


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Dougall said:


> Still doesn't really explain the stroppiness as both dogs were very docile and friendly and were easily put on their leads and led away.


If your bitch isn't ready for mating - then it does seem that even many "uneducated entire males" will have a quick sniff and leave it at that.

But believe me - there will be exceptions to the rule which can cause real problems for their owners.

I am guessing you don't have any experience of a dog wanting to mount / mate an in season bitch ready for mating - they develop a strength and determination which is often totally out of character - which is why it is always recommended that matings are closely supervised.

If an off-lead dog came onto your bitch with his owner ambling some way behind, you could guarantee that almost against all the odds - he would be on your bitch before you could blink - and if they tie, it could do untold damage to BOTH dogs - not to mention yourself if one or both decides they are going to bolt whilst they are tied (which maiden bitches particularly want to do).

So yes - I don't think dog owners getting stroppy is unreasonable (not because they are "so up themselves" - just the smell can cause dogs to wander and get lost frighteningly easily - not to mention the physical risks to both dogs if they do mate. I could almost guarantee you would be hard pushed to do anything to stop it if you were on your own.

My boys have more than their fair share of ladies to keep their noses occupied at home (and they only give us trouble when bitches are ready for mating) - but it didn't stop my eldest being found outside the home of an inseason bitch that the owner decided to walk well over half a mile away.

I was extremely grateful to the owner I got my boy back safely - if the dog warden has still been on duty - the outcome may have been very different

Nevertheless, if she hadn't been walking her in the first place - it's quite likely he wouldn't have found a way out to take residence outside the bitch's house and for every single step of their walk 

The above also applies to neutered dogs, just because they can't sire a litter - not all of them lose their sex drive / desire and are more than capable of mating / tieing with a bitch potentially resulting in a disastrous situation which could seriously damage, or even kill both dogs.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

That fact about neutered males still being a threat to in season bitches is a very good point. Many people believe that neutered males dont get the urge but some do despite the lack of testicles as you rightly stated.

I think that some people dont take into account the dangers around unwanted male attention and the fact that their normally very obedient bitch may not be so well behaved if she has the attention of a male during her fertile period.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

chichi said:


> I think that some people dont take into account the dangers around unwanted male attention and the fact that their normally very obedient bitch may not be so well behaved if she has the attention of a male during her fertile period.


Yes - and the dogs. Both my boys are incredibly laid back and easy going - but sheesh - let them get a sniff of a girl ready for mating and it can take the strength of 10 men to move them.

Most of my girls aren't really innovative about getting to the males (thank goodness) they are happy just humping each other  but my eldest who has had two litters is the tart from hell and believe me, if she thought she could get away with it, nothing would stop her - requiring a very careful eye when she is in season - she gets the "urge" from about day three through to the end of her season (around 21 days)  Thankfully even when the girls are standing - the boys know whether they are ready or not.

That's not to say accidents can't happen because of course they can - but I am hopefully better placed to deal with it at home than I would be alone in the woods with one of my girls and an unknown dog.  some dogs can get a nice testosterone boost when around a bitch or after mating one - which can cause even more problems for their owner, even if they are subsequently neutered.

My eldest dope has gone the opposite way and is even more chilled (if that was possible)  although it did initially encourage some scent marking inside :mad2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

gayle38 said:


> Here again we have the snobby stuck up species of the human, thinking only pure bred dogs are worth keeping. you will find these people at a place called crufts showing off their dogs, often looking down their noses at any dog that is a cross or a heinz 57.


Oh good lord . Really???? Inverse snobbery perhaps?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

swarthy said:


> Yes - and the dogs. Both my boys are incredibly laid back and easy going - but sheesh - let them get a sniff of a girl ready for mating and it can take the strength of 10 men to move them.
> 
> Most of my girls aren't really innovative about getting to the males (thank goodness) they are happy just humping each other  but my eldest who has had two litters is the tart from hell and believe me, if she thought she could get away with it, nothing would stop her - requiring a very careful eye when she is in season - she gets the "urge" from about day three through to the end of her season (around 21 days)  Thankfully even when the girls are standing - the boys know whether they are ready or not.
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes, scent marking; a right royal pain in the backside.

Most of my girls turn into male seeking demons when they are in season I'd say they were worse than my little man. Even if I manage to distract him, they are waving their back ends constantly at him. Little beasts He's laid back to the point of falling over but becomes extremely preoccupied at the mere sniff of an in-season bitch - quite understandably. I do think that often people that have never owned male dogs, don't quite get how much a male can get beside himself when an in season bitch is in the vicinity


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

chichi said:


> Ahhh yes, scent marking; a right royal pain in the backside.
> 
> Most of my girls turn into male seeking demons when they are in season I'd say they were worse than my little man. Even if I manage to distract him, they are waving their back ends constantly at him. Little beasts He's laid back to the point of falling over but becomes extremely preoccupied at the mere sniff of an in-season bitch - quite understandably. I do think that often people that have never owned male dogs, don't quite get how much a male can get beside himself when an in season bitch is in the vicinity


Yes - I am lucky that my boys keep eating, I know many more that stop eating every time there are bitches in season around 

I haven't read the whole thread bu have picked up comments on snobbery and mongrels - god only knows where that has come from 

This is more about preservation and thoughtfulness - ensuring that no dogs are injured (or even killed) by a bitch owners thoughtlessness and respecting that it is the bitch owners who have to make the sacrifice NOT the dog owners

and yes - I own both - all entire - I knew what I was getting myself into when I went down that route - but the ONLY place I would take an in-season bitch outside my garden is to the vets for pre-mate testing (worked in conjunction with the vet) or to a stud dogs for mating.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

gayle38 said:


> Here again we have the snobby stuck up species of the human, thinking only pure bred dogs are worth keeping. you will find these people at a place called crufts showing off their dogs, often looking down their noses at any dog that is a cross or a heinz 57.


oh heck me snobby, stuck up lmaorofl.................... common as muck proud of it and yes i go to Crufts when i have the right judge omg.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Its really hard work when you have a male that has the scent of a bitch in season..chester whined for two day's ..running all over the house, when he met an off-lead bitch in season ....such bloody hard work, nothing would settle him

Oh hell just realised that as his balls are starting to grow back..am i going to have to suffer that again


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

gayle38 said:


> Here again we have the snobby stuck up species of the human, thinking only pure bred dogs are worth keeping. you will find these people at a place called crufts showing off their dogs, often looking down their noses at any dog that is a cross or a heinz 57.


no idea what this comment has to do with this thread


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> no idea what this comment has to do with this thread


Because dougall who started the thread, asked why an owner of a "pure breed" got the arse when they told them their dog was in season.:mad2:


----------

